# I need kitten names



## Leaf (May 26, 2008)

I'll try to post pictures tomorrow or later tonite but I'm stuck. I've been raising two kittens that are almost identical. They are regular tabbies but as they age, the male is developing a dark nose and the female has a pinker nose. They're both without tails but no breed, probably just inbred mixes. Now that they are 6 weeks old they need names. Hopefully they'll be adopted soon after they hit 8 weeks old (per the pounds adoption requirement) - or I'll end up keeping them, or at least one... After all, I have a cat with no eyes so one with no tail would just be too funny. Years ago I had two identical lovebirds and I had a horrible time naming them (and telling them apart) so I dubbed them Johnson & Johnson. I don't think it'll work for the kittens though.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (May 26, 2008)

I've had 4 cats and their names were Holly, Molly, Ezra and Kezra. I'll think of some more for you.


----------



## undergunfire (May 27, 2008)

Kade for the girl and Jade for the boy? Or vise versa....they are unisex.


:biggrin2:


----------



## kirst3buns (May 27, 2008)

Ginger and Fred

Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## LadyBug (May 27, 2008)

Oak and Rose(or oak and another flower), names from a fave book, for me it would prob. be Edric and Emma(_frog princess tales_), harry and ginny(_harry potter_), alex and sabine(_alex__ rider_), james and lily(_harry potter_). ok, there's more, but i gotta get off mom says! hope you find some good names!


----------



## pinksalamander (May 27, 2008)

My cat has no tail either. Its because she has Manx in her, she looks totally normal but she doesn't have a tail, so maybe these cats also have Manx in them.

I'm bad with names.


----------



## MsBinky (May 27, 2008)

I very much like Amy's Kade and Jade names


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 27, 2008)

No tail is a manx cat. I had a black and white manx as a kid. They can usually jump like a rabbit! really high.

Bob and Bobette

Did you get them in any certain circumstances? Like finding them in a basket? lol...


----------



## Leaf (May 27, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Did you get them in any certain circumstances? Like finding them in a basket? lol...



LOL - no, the people who brought them to the pound said they were fully weaned and eating on their own "like all of her litters do" at 3 - 4 weeks old. They were probably closer to 3 weeks old than 4 weeks at the time, but they're doing well so now I'm starting to breathe a sigh of relief.

I still haven't gotten pictures. Maybe I should work on that sooner rather than later.

Toniet I go back to work after being off since Friday morning. I can't seem to get any quality sleep today. GRRR! The storming outside makes for bad lighting inside though, since the bedrooms don't have light fixtures in them - just floor lamps.

:duck:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (May 27, 2008)

"JESSE" Is clearly the name you're looking for. It goes either way, too. So you can have ''Jesse'' and '' Jessie''. But naming them both ''Jesse' is probably the best thing for them. I too have no tail, so you see....we're pratically family. 

-JAK


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

I would vote (just out of silliness) Thing 1 and Thing 2!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 27, 2008)

I saw the names harry and sally today... maybe it was here? If you like Billy Crystal, that's the way to go.

OR

Saturn and Jupitar, Mars and Venus, Uranus and.. no, scratch that .

Zeus and Hera? Zeus and Electra? (Zeus got around a bit in his time...) Apollo & Artemis

Scotch and Soda? (classic, but good)

From other forums, stuff I've seen:

Donnie and Marie (what better names for a brother and sister???)

Nimbus and Cirrus .. I think you could add in altocirrostratus, or maybe just stratus too

Bygul and Trjegul are the cats that pull the Norse Goddess Freya's chariot (SUPER QUIRKY!)

***Here's the pronunciation : Bygul (bee-gool)
"One of the cats that pull Freyjaâs chariot."

Trjegul (tree-gool)
"Also one of the cats that pull Freyjaâs chariot."

Anyhoo, if you look up, names for two cats on google, ppl are very creative!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 27, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> "JESSE" Is clearly the name you're looking for. It goes either way, too. So you can have ''Jesse'' and '' Jessie''. But naming them both ''Jesse' is probably the best thing for them. I too have no tail, so you see....we're pratically family.
> 
> -JAK


I like this or Jade and Kade but I could be biased.


----------



## tamnjo (May 28, 2008)

:brownbunnyfor some reason i really like the names "zeus" and "bingo".

but thats just me


----------



## Leaf (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, the male was adopted and the adoption for the female fizzled out. She's still here.

I never did get pictures, did I? Perhaps today...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 4, 2008)

:waiting:


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm with Bo on this one.....pictures, pleaaase :biggrin2:!


----------

